# Jebao or Waveline Pump? What are your thoughts?



## jmgoertz (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm setting up another system and really want to make the push to DC pumps. With that said I'm hung up between the Jeabo DCT12000 and the Waveline DC12000. Would the waveline be worth the extra cash? Does anyone have good or bad experience with either? Any testimonials would be super helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a Waveline 6000 that i purchased from Aquatic Kingdom when it was on sale. Its been running for about a year without any problems. I have it installed in my sump for my salt tanks. The pump feeds water to a 50g tank and a 40g tank, runs a GFO reactor, and is only running at half power. It has plenty of power left to run more equipment or add another tank. It also has a feed mode that i use on regular basis. Final bonus is that it uses less electricity. It replaces an Eheim 1260 that used 65W of power. This pump uses 48W at max power, however mine is only running at half power, so its currently only using about 24W.
Going to get another one for my 50g freshwater tank.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

jmgoertz said:


> I'm setting up another system and really want to make the push to DC pumps. With that said I'm hung up between the Jeabo DCT12000 and the Waveline DC12000. Would the waveline be worth the extra cash? Does anyone have good or bad experience with either? Any testimonials would be super helpful.
> Thanks


Basically it boils down to price. You can get a jebao for half the price of a waveline. If you're worried about dependability, and money isn't a problem,then go for a waveline.
Jebao quality is decent, especially for the price, but they haven't been quite as proven as the waveline pumps. However, I went with Jebao because it's half the price so I bought 2. I will have one as a back-up in case the first one dies.


----------

